# Dehydration tips for beginners



## Ode (Sep 20, 2006)

I thought that starting a thread with tips we all have learned about dehydrating foods would be great for some of those who are just starting out. we can all add to it, but remember that these should be easy tips for those who are just starting out, things that we learned as we gained skill but wish we had known from the start.

Here is mine to get the ball rolling:

1. Often frozen veggies and fruit will go on sale at prices far lower than fresh. You might not have a lot of extra freezer room, so you decide to pass the sale up. This is a mistake, because these sale items are perfect for dehydration! Frozen veggies in particular have usually already been cleaned, cut into manageable pieces, and then blanched which saves you having to do all this work! Merely empty the bag into your dehydrator trays, no need to thaw first. Dehydrate as normal, then store for later use. Many items are particularly well-suited for drying this way, and it is a huge time saver. Four items to start with are green beans, corn, broccoli, and blueberries.

2. Buy onions and celery whenever they are on sale, and dry them. They need no blanching to dry nicely and are great for soups and other dishes. Dried, they save a lot of room and you don't have to worry about spoilage like with the fresh foods. Save the fresh for when you need the fresh and raw texture and taste rather than cooked.

3. Carrots dry well and rehydrate easily if you know the trick to drying them in the first place! Shred then and place small amounts in a ziplock bag and zap in the microwave a minute or two to blanch them rather than using boiling water. This is a much easier method, and will help preserve nutrients that are easily lost in the blanch water.

4. Cherry and other small tomatoes are perfect to dry too. Just cut them in half first. Piece of cake!


----------



## unregistered29228 (Jan 9, 2008)

Here are the first couple of tips that come to my head:

- dry garlic, chives and onions on the porch, not in the house. Stinky!

- dip bananas, mango, peach, apple, potato or anything else that will turn brown in lemon juice and water first. Then dehydrate them.

- make sure everything in the dehydrator is the same thickness or size as much as possible so it all dries evenly.

-If your teenager drops their cell phone in the toilet, quickly take the battery out, dry it by hand and then dehydrate it on low heat overnight. It saved her phone!


----------



## Sanza (Sep 8, 2008)

If you don't have a dehydrator there are some good sites for making a solar dryer.

An easy dryer is to use a window screen and place in a sunny spot. A little breeze helps it dry quicker too. Some people set the screens in their car dash or back window.

I place an old sheer curtain over top the screen and then place the food on the sheer, and then place another sheer over top to keep the bugs off if you're drying outside. 

You can also cut sheers to fit on your dehydrator trays to keep the food from drying and sticking onto the trays.

If you have a wood stove then you can place the metal (not plastic!) screen on some cans to raise it above the stovetop (off to the side not directly above the firebox) and dry on there. 

A barely warm oven (150) is good to use also for dehydrating


----------



## Betho (Dec 27, 2006)

So what's the purpose of blanching? I always wanted to know.


----------



## Canning Girl (Jan 13, 2010)

Spritzing fruits with lemon juice from a spray bottle is better than soaking. 

Dehydrating thinly sliced kiwi with a thinly sliced strawberry on top = a Delicious Snack.

Peel, core, and slice apples. Dip one side in cinnamon/sugar and dehydrate. Yum!


----------



## Canning Girl (Jan 13, 2010)

Blanching stops enzymatic processes that break down food. It is necessary for most vegetables.


----------



## yansmommy (Mar 28, 2011)

Thanks for this thread and the tips. Just ordered my dehydrator a few days ago and I can't wait to get it! :nanner:


----------



## Ode (Sep 20, 2006)

A lot of kids like fruit leather, but it can be kind of costly at times to make. Try making a less expensive version with unsweetened applesauce and jello powder. Pour the applesauce on the fruit leather tray and spread it out evenly. Then sprinkle a small box of powdered jello in whatever flavor you like evenly over the top.

If you don't care for the artificial colors and flavors in jello then just mix in some good quality cinnamon. If you like it sweeter, you can either use sweetened applesauce or add in some sugar...I like Turbinado sugar for the flavor. Or you can use some of the newer applesauce and fruit blends that are in some stores now (though they do cost quite a bit more).

You can even make your own fruit blends to extend your fruit by stretching it with the applesauce and the kids usually won't even notice the difference.


----------



## puddlejumper007 (Jan 12, 2008)

excaliber has some real good videos on food drying


----------



## Our Little Farm (Apr 26, 2010)

I make fruit leather from apple sauce but wthout the added powder as mentioned above. Kids love it!

Slice a rutabaga and then cube it. Dehydrate and the result will be sweet little pieces that taste like candy. I have to hide them! LOL

Yellow crooked neck squash and zuchinni sliced and sprinkled with cajun seasoning, black pepper or whatever you desire makes FANTASTIC snacking chips! All of our family love them. 

This is a great video and there are plenty more showing you how to dehydrate.
[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QxVpIHre2ao[/ame]

OLF


----------



## Our Little Farm (Apr 26, 2010)

I store my dehydrated foods in mason jars with o2 absorbers.


----------



## Tracy Rimmer (May 9, 2002)

When drying plum or apricot halves, pit them, then place your thumbs on the outside rounded part, and your fingers along the cut edge and push with your thumbs, essentially, turning them inside out -- then lay them skin side down on the dehydrator tray to dry. This speeds up the drying process for these fruits.

Dried tomatoes can be put through your blender and the powder used for instant tomato soup.

Dried strawberry slices are a little bit of heaven.


----------



## moldy (Mar 5, 2004)

Cabbage also dries great. I blanch it, then dry till crisp. Rehydrated, it's great for bierocks (cabbage pockets), or just cooked with some sausage. And it saves a lot more space than if you can it.


----------



## secretcreek (Jan 24, 2010)

moldy said:


> Cabbage also dries great. I blanch it, then dry till crisp. Rehydrated, it's great for bierocks (cabbage pockets), or just cooked with some sausage. And it saves a lot more space than if you can it.


You are the first person I've run across who's ever mentioned Bierocks...except for my family and friends who request me to make them. :goodjob: 
-scrt crk


----------



## secretcreek (Jan 24, 2010)

Thank you all so much. I really really needed to read and learn these hints for better results. 
-scrt crk


----------



## Our Little Farm (Apr 26, 2010)

moldy said:


> Cabbage also dries great. I blanch it, then dry till crisp. Rehydrated, it's great for bierocks (cabbage pockets), or just cooked with some sausage. And it saves a lot more space than if you can it.


I dehydrate cabbage too.

Love the fact that dehydrated foods take up so little space.


----------



## stamphappy (Jul 29, 2010)

I saw a big box on our porch step yesterday. My birthday is in a few weeks. The outside of the box says "excalibur". I am so excited!

So keep the ideas coming please!!!!

More "storage after dried" ideas please. How long do the dried items last?


----------



## PrincessFerf (Apr 25, 2008)

These are all fantastic! I have only used our dehydrator for basic drying... I love the "recipes"!!!! 

They make for great snacks in the winter. 

Where do you get o2 absorbers?


----------



## Jokarva (Jan 17, 2010)

I dehydrated onions and peppers last year, but when I used them in spaghetti sauce they were 'chewy' sort of. I didn't mind them but DH spit them out. 

So did I do something wrong in rehydrating them (cooked the sauce at least an hour) - or do they usually stay chewy?


----------



## coalroadcabin (Jun 16, 2004)

Thank you for this thread! I never thought about dehydrating frozen veggies. :smack I am out of freezer space and got bummed because I couldn't take advantage of a couple of great sales this week - now I can!


----------



## jkhs (Sep 17, 2010)

Take all of your stale bread pieces and "heels" and cube them (I usually store them in the freezer until I have enough for a full batch). After they're dehydrated they make the best homemade bread crumbs or use in stuffing, etc.


----------



## laughaha (Mar 4, 2008)

How about rhubarb? Can I dehydrate it???? Just found out canning won't work out well and I don't have anywhere near enough room to freeze it (and I'm not a huge fan of freezing).


----------



## 3ravens (Mar 16, 2006)

Thinly slice baby zukes or summer squash, before they develop seeds. (I use my hard boiled egg slicer.) Dip in Jello powder of your choice. Dehydrate til chewy or crisp, your choice. Tastes like candy Jello. The squash flavor is undetectable. If you only dry to the chewy stage, keep it in the fridge.

ETA I don't know about the rhubarb. I have a couple HUGE stalks. I'll let you know. Mostly I just chop and freeze.


----------



## shar (May 3, 2006)

I love drying grapes we probably have enough raisins for the next two years.
I just wash them and take off the stems and stab each one a few times with a tooth pick put them on the racks in the excaliber and let them dry, just don't over dry them.


----------



## unregistered29228 (Jan 9, 2008)

I know several of us here make hamburger rocks in our dehydrator. It's so nice to store "meat" in a jar on a shelf!

Brown 1-2 pounds of lean ground beef (I buy the 93/7 when it's on sale), then drain the fat (not down the drain!) and then rinse it with really hot water to get the traces of fat out. Press it in the colander to get most of the water out, then spread it on the fruit leather trays in the dehydrator. Dry it using the meat temperature setting (140F) until it's like gravel. Hard, completely dry and crunchy. Pour it into jars and store. Use 1 cup of it to replace 1 pound of fresh ground meat and just add an extra cup of water to whatever I'm cooking.


----------



## moldy (Mar 5, 2004)

Jokarva - try soaking them in hot water first. The sauce may be too thick to really absorb into the veggies.

never thought of drying rhubarb - might have to try that. When canned, it gets pretty mushy. Need to get busy - my onions are starting to sprout, so I need to get them in the excalibur.

Just still having a hinky feeling about things this summer.


----------



## campfiregirl (Mar 1, 2011)

So I just dehydrated some baby carrots I got on sale at Cash 'n Carry, but did not blanch them first... do I need to worry about anything? Those that were no bigger around than a pencil I left intact, those with a larger diameter were cut in half lenthwise... kept the 12 YO busy for a half hour!


----------



## PATRICE IN IL (Mar 25, 2003)

Do you have to store the hamburger rocks in the refridgerator/freezer after dehydrating them? How long is the shelf life for them? Do they rehydrate to original consistancy? Will this process work for bulk pork of Italian sausage as well?

I may have to give this one a try as I've got about 30 lbs. of 93% lean ground beef in the freezer.


----------



## olivehill (Aug 17, 2009)

You can dry herbs in the microwave, too. Takes just seconds and works like a charm. Chop your herbs as desired, spread in a thin layer over paper towel and pop in the microwave for a few seconds, fluff, repeat until dry.


----------



## windblown (Apr 18, 2011)

PrincessFerf said:


> These are all fantastic! I have only used our dehydrator for basic drying... I love the "recipes"!!!!
> 
> They make for great snacks in the winter.
> 
> Where do you get o2 absorbers?


I just got some from www.honeyvillegrain.com


----------



## windblown (Apr 18, 2011)

I like to dehydrate okra and broccoli if you put seasoning on them they are good for snacking no seasoning use in soups and stews and thin slices of yellow squash make good chips I am making strawberry banana and some watermelon leather and just got through drying 20 pounds of onions today to love my dehydrator coulcn't do without it


----------



## unregistered29228 (Jan 9, 2008)

PATRICE IN IL said:


> Do you have to store the hamburger rocks in the refridgerator/freezer after dehydrating them? How long is the shelf life for them? Do they rehydrate to original consistancy? Will this process work for bulk pork of Italian sausage as well?
> 
> I may have to give this one a try as I've got about 30 lbs. of 93% lean ground beef in the freezer.


I haven't kept any more than a year because I use them and make more. But once the fat is gone and it's totally dry it should stay good for several years at room temperature. I just plunk the canning jar on a shelf, I don't freeze or refrigerate it. They rehydrate and seem just like cooked fresh ground beef. I use them for casseroles, burritos and tacos, spaghetti, dirty rice, etc. The only thing you can't do is make a hamburger patty from them.

As for sausage, someone else can probably answer for sure, but I'd think the fat in it would be impossible to get out and it would go rancid or spoil. Isn't fat/lard ground in with the meat to make sausage?


----------



## jennytw (Aug 7, 2009)

laughaha said:


> How about rhubarb? Can I dehydrate it???? Just found out canning won't work out well and I don't have anywhere near enough room to freeze it (and I'm not a huge fan of freezing).


I have never tried it but I think I may have to try now:

http://localkitchenblog.com/2010/04/29/preserving-rhubarb/


----------



## laughaha (Mar 4, 2008)

jennytw said:


> I have never tried it but I think I may have to try now:
> 
> http://localkitchenblog.com/2010/04/29/preserving-rhubarb/


Thanks for the instructions- glad I don't have to worry about blanching or anything. Thinking of running the stalks through the shredder part of my food processor to make drying faster and then I can sneak some rhubarb into lots of different recipes. :happy:


----------



## mightybooboo (Feb 10, 2004)

Most USEFUL around here has beed dried herbs and onions.Thyme,oregano,cilantro.

We got a 'ton' of onions on sale and made powder and a LOT on onions go into a qt jar of powder,I use it in everything that calls for onions,sometimes flavor steaks and burgers,etc.

Onions,hands down is the thing Ive used most from dehydrating.


----------



## Ernie (Jul 22, 2007)

I'll offer my own dehydration tip ...

Don't work in the garden from 10am-5pm.


----------



## Guest (May 20, 2011)

Mom_of_Four said:


> I haven't kept any more than a year because I use them and make more. But once the fat is gone and it's totally dry it should stay good for several years at room temperature. I just plunk the canning jar on a shelf, I don't freeze or refrigerate it. They rehydrate and seem just like cooked fresh ground beef. I use them for casseroles, burritos and tacos, spaghetti, dirty rice, etc. The only thing you can't do is make a hamburger patty from them.
> 
> As for sausage, someone else can probably answer for sure, but I'd think the fat in it would be impossible to get out and it would go rancid or spoil. Isn't fat/lard ground in with the meat to make sausage?




Do you have to do anything special with the canning jar? could you give me step by step instructions after you take it out of the dehydrater? Sorry this is something I've never done before..I have a family of 6 and I just ordered my dehydrater a few hours ago and this hamburger thing is very interesting to me..(HUGS) for your help.


----------



## Guest (May 20, 2011)

Ernie said:


> I'll offer my own dehydration tip ...
> 
> Don't work in the garden from 10am-5pm.




Is this the way it's suppose to look? I think it's tomatoes slices?:ashamed:


----------



## Guest (May 20, 2011)

Has anyone ever dehydrated Dill weed? Mine is growing like crazy.I really wanted to use it to make pickles but I'm afraid it will not last for the next couple of months before I start to harvest the cucumbers.


----------



## Ernie (Jul 22, 2007)

Sun-dried tomato. A real delicacy in my house.

Sun-dried Ernie is not. 

Yesterday I worked in the garden for about 3 hours in the heat of the day.

You've heard of a "Farmer's Tan?" I have a "Hillbilly Burn". That's what happens when you stay in the sun too long wearing overalls with no shirt underneath.


----------



## Tracy Rimmer (May 9, 2002)

mythreesons said:


> Has anyone ever dehydrated Dill weed? Mine is growing like crazy.I really wanted to use it to make pickles but I'm afraid it will not last for the next couple of months before I start to harvest the cucumbers.


Yes, every year. We love dill!

Take three or four stems, tie together with a string or thread, make a loop and hang it over a nail in a cool, dim, dry place with good ventilation. 3-4 days and you're good.

You can do it in the dehydrator, but I find that the heat "cooks" the flavour out of it, and we much prefer it hung to dry.


----------



## Tracy Rimmer (May 9, 2002)

When dehydrating plums, they turn out sweeter and tastier if you freeze them first. Cut them in half and pit, and toss in gallon-sized freezer bags. My Excalibur will hold 2 of these bags after freezing and thawing.

When you thaw them, a lot of the juice is left behind (drink this, it's delicious with some spritzer, or make jelly!) and the fruit is softer. Dehydrate as you would for fresh. Yum!


----------



## Guest (May 20, 2011)

Ernie said:


> Sun-dried tomato. A real delicacy in my house.
> 
> Sun-dried Ernie is not.
> 
> ...




LOL..I hope you don't suffer to bad! My husband always has what they call racing stripes..if you don't know what that means..it's from wearing glasses where the rest of the face get's tan or sunburned and when he takes his glasses off it's real white..quite funny to look @ I might add..:smiley-laughing013: I think my kids will really love those Sun-dried tomatoes...thanks for your reply!


----------



## Guest (May 20, 2011)

Tracy Rimmer said:


> Yes, every year. We love dill!
> 
> Take three or four stems, tie together with a string or thread, make a loop and hang it over a nail in a cool, dim, dry place with good ventilation. 3-4 days and you're good.
> 
> You can do it in the dehydrator, but I find that the heat "cooks" the flavour out of it, and we much prefer it hung to dry.




Thank you so much!


----------



## unregistered29228 (Jan 9, 2008)

mythreesons said:


> Do you have to do anything special with the canning jar? could you give me step by step instructions after you take it out of the dehydrater? Sorry this is something I've never done before..I have a family of 6 and I just ordered my dehydrater a few hours ago and this hamburger thing is very interesting to me..(HUGS) for your help.


I'm glad to help! I love doing it because I worry about having too much meat in the freezer and losing it if the power goes off. I'd also like to point out that dehydrating meat and storing it at room temperature might be considered unsafe, but I've done it for several years without any problems. 

Once you've spread the browned, rinsed and drained hamburger on the fruit leather trays (the regular trays will let the meat fall through), dehydrate it until it's really dry and crunchy. I always eat a few pieces while I'm putting it away - it should crunch like ice in your mouth. Make sure ALL the moisture is out so it doesn't mold. It takes a day or two to really dry it.

I usually take the dehydrator trays one at a time and dump/scratch off the dried meat over my biggest mixing bowl. Once I have it all in the bowl, I either scoop or dump it into a big funnel and on into a quart canning jar. Screw on the lid and you're done!

I've read online that some people put the filled jar with lid into the oven and cook it for a while to make it seal. You can also use the hose on a vacuum sealer to seal the lid, or add an oxygen absorber before you screw the lid on. I don't do any of those things. I've also read that some people rinse and drain the hamburger then put it back in the skillet to cook off some of the water. That will speed up the dehydrating process, but I've never done it.

Try it with just a pound of hamburger to see how it works, and use it to see if you like it. I'll bet you do!


----------



## windblown (Apr 18, 2011)

I dry my herbs on the lowest setting on my dehyd which is 95 and they do just fine and don't take very long I use a fruit roll tray so they don't fall through the little holes in the tray


----------



## Guest (May 21, 2011)

Mom_of_Four said:


> I'm glad to help! I love doing it because I worry about having too much meat in the freezer and losing it if the power goes off. I'd also like to point out that dehydrating meat and storing it at room temperature might be considered unsafe, but I've done it for several years without any problems.
> 
> Once you've spread the browned, rinsed and drained hamburger on the fruit leather trays (the regular trays will let the meat fall through), dehydrate it until it's really dry and crunchy. I always eat a few pieces while I'm putting it away - it should crunch like ice in your mouth. Make sure ALL the moisture is out so it doesn't mold. It takes a day or two to really dry it.
> 
> ...




Thank you so much..


----------



## bourbonred (Feb 27, 2008)

Please folks, keep these ideas going! I'm learning so much, and enjoying it. Dehydrating is a new skill I'm working toward.


----------



## NewGround (Dec 19, 2010)

Thanks for the tips. I've borrowed a dehydrator to try it out before buying one. Will eventually make a solar dyer too but wanted to get some experience first. Looking for the print button ;-)


----------



## AverageJo (Sep 24, 2010)

We have a propane stove that has a pilot light that stays on all the time. Makes the oven just warm enough for the low temperature dehydrating! We dehydrate herbs and banannas (slice in half then separate into the 3 pieces lengthwise, put on wax paper and pop into the oven). Also did onions this way.


----------



## NicoleandBrian (Feb 1, 2006)

If you're just starting out dehydrating and cooking with dehydrated foods, I suggest doing things like onions, fruit, and fruit leather (think fruit rollups but healthier). I have a refurbished excalibur from their site. It was a very good investment!

For onions, I dice them up and dehydrate, then store in a large canning jar. Its easy to throw them into meals you are making.

With fruit, I like apples and bananas best. We make them into chips. I have one of those apple peeler and corers so I can get the apples sliced thin. For bananas, I just slice them up about as thin as if you were putting them on your cereal. I store the dehydrated fruits in canning jars too. They make great snacks and I can never make enough. My toddler and DH eat them almost as fast as I make them! (Ok, I help haha)

The fruit leather is easy if you make your own applesauce. Just pour some on a piece of parchment paper, spread it around and dehydrate. You can add other fruit to the applesauce when you cook it (like strawberries) to come up with other flavors, or use another fruit to make the leather.

We like dehydrating meals for camping. It makes for less to pack and easier food prep. The dehydrated fruit and fruit leather make easy snacks for camping and hiking too.

We usually just hang herbs to dry, but I'm sure dehydrating would be faster.


----------



## Sanza (Sep 8, 2008)

mythreesons said:


> Has anyone ever dehydrated Dill weed? Mine is growing like crazy.I really wanted to use it to make pickles but I'm afraid it will not last for the next couple of months before I start to harvest the cucumbers.


You can dry the dill but personally I wouldn't use it for pickles. 
I've heard you can freeze the seed heads and the leaves and then thaw and use for pickles. It's worth a try. Otherwise plant some now and by the time your cucumbers are ready the dill will be just right.


----------



## bourbonred (Feb 27, 2008)

What do you use for making fruit leathers if your dehydrator doesn't have a leather tray?


----------



## laughaha (Mar 4, 2008)

wax paper


----------



## manygoatsnmore (Feb 12, 2005)

Parchment paper works, too.

If you don't have lemon juice on hand, you can crush a Vit C tablet and dissolve it in water as a substitute. Soak your potatoes or apples, etc in the solution or spray it on the produce.


----------



## Sarabeth (Sep 14, 2008)

I love this thread! I don't really have anything to add, except to say that I also recommend drying the onions. Very handy to have on hand.

Also, I have used the big bag of frozen veggies from Sam's Club - 5 lbs, I think? Dehydrated, it filled about 1 1/2 quart jars. Wonderful for soup or stew, or something that cooks a long time. Probably, I would not just cook and eat them, dehydrating does change them somewhat. But it's wonderful how they take up so little shelf space.

Now - I've got to try those hamburger rocks!! I've only been meaning to for about a year.....


----------



## Pelenaka (Jul 27, 2007)

Another good idea for making inserts for dehydrator trays are plastic mesh canvas, 
http://thirtyfivebyninety.blogspot.com/2009/03/not-re-grams-tissue-box.html.

Soon as there's a sale on ground beef I need to practice making those rocks too.


~~ pelenaka ~~


----------



## Helena (May 10, 2002)

Rarely buy wax paper. Use the wax paper out of the cereal and cracker boxes and re-use them too. Just a thought. I need to get back into drying my veggies again.


----------



## Kmac15 (May 19, 2007)

I told my DH I kind of feel sorry for him....he hasn't had a stew or soup with fresh veggies in years LOL I use soups as a rotation method for the dehydrated veggies. Just a reminder, use the lowest fat hamburger you can find when making the rocks. I used a fatty one once and, even though I rinsed and rinsed it still went rancid in less than a month. Using the lean I can store for at least 6 months. Just finished up 2 roast of jerky, just need to wait for it to cool.


----------



## Mutti (Sep 7, 2002)

As a newbie dehydrator all your tips are great...gonna print this off. Thanks everyone. I tried the applesauce fruit leather and barely got it out of tray before is was gone. Keep forgetting all the jars of sauce I have put away ....think I'll mash up some peaches and fresh berries and try that. DEE


----------



## NewGround (Dec 19, 2010)

How about potatoes? Anyone dried them? Oh and what about sweet potatoes?


----------



## Sarabeth (Sep 14, 2008)

NewGround said:


> How about potatoes? Anyone dried them? Oh and what about sweet potatoes?


I did potatoes one year. Slice them very thin, to peel or not to peel would be a personal preference, I think. I can't remember what I did - it's been several years. Pretty sure I dipped them in something like fruit fresh or lemon water first. 

They were good, but a lot of work. I suppose it would depend on what kind of time you have, and how many potatoes.

Shredded might be nice though.....I haven't tried that. I purchased some cubed ones, and am not thrilled with them.


----------



## jennytw (Aug 7, 2009)

NewGround said:


> How about potatoes? Anyone dried them? Oh and what about sweet potatoes?


When I dehydrate potatoes I slice them thin, steam them in the steamer, and spray with lemon juice.


----------



## unregistered29228 (Jan 9, 2008)

I dried cubed potatoes without blanching them the first time around. They were like rubber and never did re-hydrate well. Then I sliced them thin, blanched them but forgot to use lemon water. They turned black and nobody wanted to eat them. Luckily these were small "learner" batches. Finally I got it right - slice thin (or in TINY cubes), blanch for a couple of minutes, drain, sprinkle with lemon juice in a bowl (stir to coat them all), then dehydrate. They work great for soups, casseroles, egg dishes. I just soak them in boiling water for about 20 minutes before using them in the main dish. Or toss a handful into a simmering pot of stew. Give them 30-40 minutes to fully rehydrate.


----------



## laughaha (Mar 4, 2008)

Do ya'll know if blue potatoes will stay blue this way? They turn white when pressure canned, but I'm thinking they'll stay blue if dehydrated. Hoping so!!!


----------



## Norman Kerman (May 9, 2017)

You are an amazing source of information. I have a High Quality Food Dehydrator that is 7 years old. Never had a problem with either. I keep thinking I should get new ones but every season when I pull them out they just keeping on doing their thing.


----------

